# FS: 135 gallon Tank with Stand $550 with fish $400 without fish.



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

My job is relocating me and I am unable to move this tank and stand. I would like to sell complete with fish if possible. I am willing to sell separately if fish are bought in groups. The fish are as follows:
8 Jewel Cichlids ($35) 8 Convict Cichlids ($15) 2 Gouramis ($10) 2 Yellow African Cichlid ($10) 2 Kribensis ($15) 1 True Parrot (FREE TO GOOD HOME. TANK MUST BE 100+ GALLONS.) 1 Large Pleco ($10) . I am asking $500 complete with fish or $400 without fish. Tank comes with the gravel some fake plants 1 heater and 2 HOB filters. The tank is 6 feet long x 1 1/2 feet wide x 2 feet deep/tall and has a homemade canopy with glass tops & home made stand. PM me if you have any ?????. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I AM IN NO HURRY TO SELL. LOWBALLERS WILL BE IGNORED. Thank you.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Open to offers. I would like to see this go to a good home.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Still available. Open to offers.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice set up.... worth the bucks but i gotta ask .. what is a "thick skins?", never heard of em


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Im interested in the synodontis and rapheal cats  why are you selling the big tank? Are you keeping your other community tank?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

id like to make a deal for your africans i should be able to come buy this weekend


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

dino said:


> id like to make a deal for your africans i should be able to come buy this weekend


PM me and we can make a deal.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> Im interested in the synodontis and rapheal cats  why are you selling the big tank? Are you keeping your other community tank?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


I am moving and unable to transport my tanks. At this time I am looking to sell everything. Working on a list of fish and stuff.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

macframalama said:


> nice set up.... worth the bucks but i gotta ask .. what is a "thick skins?", never heard of em


Thanks. Here is a pic of 1 of my male thick skins. It is an african cichlid.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nice looking tank, good luck with the sale.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Can I get the cats? And do you have anymore tetras you want to get rid of?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> Sorry to hear that. Can I get the cats? And do you have anymore tetras you want to get rid of?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


You are getting them all.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Still available open to offers.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

There must be someone interested in this deal.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

New prices check it out.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Time is running out someone make an offer.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

First $500 takes it before 8pm August 5th 2012.


----------



## OKreefer (May 3, 2011)

maybe $250 for the tank?


----------

